
Ask HN: Online Communities Like HN? - p__
Interested in knowing if vibrant online communities exist where people talk shop similar to HN for other industries, e.g. investment, personal finance, small business, stock market, etc.
======
mtmail
Related "Ask HN: What are your other favorite communities other than Hacker
News?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20023209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20023209)

For personal finance there's
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/)
They have a huge wiki and in the right-hand pane there's links to similar
communities and those specific to other countries.

------
notadog
For the topic of personal finance, there is bogleheads.org and the Mr. Money
Mustache Forum. ([https://www.bogleheads.org/](https://www.bogleheads.org/)
and [https://forum.mrmoneymustache.com/](https://forum.mrmoneymustache.com/))

------
notadog
I haven't personally used it, but lobste.rs is a semi-popular computing-
focused community similar to HN: [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

